# Possible home-grown terrorist attacks in Canada



## TG

One this morning, some asshole shot a soldier on Parliament Hill in Ottawa (everything in lockdown right now) and the one few days before in Quebec, two soldiers got run over, one died..

Parliament Hill attacked, soldier shot at National War Memorial in Ottawa - Politics - CBC News


----------



## TG

Another shooter still at large.


----------



## TG

Wow third shooting at Rideau Centre Mall by Parliament Hill… insane


----------



## Auntie

Thanks for the updates. I hope they get all the shooters soon!


----------



## TG

Looks like there is still someone on the Parliament building's roof...


----------



## AquaHull

FOX News is reporting there is concern of a high probability of follow up attacks , thinking is ISIS or Al-Qaeda backed.

Some talk of them wanting to behead the P.M.


----------



## TG

Sadly, one of the soldiers that was shot today just died.. Canadian news is trying to stick to the current facts, one step at a time.


----------



## Slippy

The media will report falsehoods, I will assure you of that. Circumstances will change and facts will be mis-reported. The story will morph. FUBAR


----------



## Denton

We allow centers for military command and control, fund raising and governance (mosques) to be built, allow the invaders legal entry into our nations, allow them to recruit among our fellow countrymen, and then we are all aghast when their war against us is waged on our soil.

This is sad.


----------



## AquaHull

MGO Community Forum


----------



## Arklatex

So this was an islamic terrorist attack? The details are unclear.


----------



## rucusworks

This is sad news. TG it is nice to hear the updates coming from you rather than all the media reports. Please keep us posted on developments.


----------



## James m

Wow. That's reprehensible. Kind of makes you want to buy a dpms 308 classic. And maybe a plate carrier. Some extra mags. Maybe x number of rounds. 

But condolences to everyone.


----------



## AquaHull

Attack on Ottawa: Police confirm 'several' shootings - The Globe and Mail


----------



## TG

I just turned on CNN and the coverage is crazy sensationalized, not the channel to watch right now.


----------



## Slippy

TG
Is it true that some Canadian Law Enforcement do not carry firearms?


----------



## TG

Slippy said:


> TG
> Is it true that some Canadian Law Enforcement do not carry firearms?


No, the soldier that was killed was "patrolling" the monument of the unknown soldier, his gun had no bullets in it, it's a symbolic patrol. All law enforcement carry guns.


----------



## TG

The security guards at parliament building are not armed, they are not law enforcement.


----------



## Slippy

TorontoGal said:


> No, the soldier that was killed was "patrolling" the monument of the unknown soldier, his gun had no bullets in it, it's a symbolic patrol. All law enforcement carry guns.


Thanks, I was thinking about the "Bobbies" in Great Britain that are not armed and had a fleeting thought that maybe some Canadian LEO's were unarmed.

Can't say it enough;

The best way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun.


----------



## cdell

TorontoGal said:


> The security guards at parliament building are not armed, they are not law enforcement.


I think some of the guards are armed, it sounds like the Sergeant at arms shot one of the terrorists.


----------



## cdell

TorontoGal said:


> I just turned on CNN and the coverage is crazy sensationalized, not the channel to watch right now.


I'm no fan of the CBC but I've been listening to them on the radio and I am impressed how they are reporting on it calmly and not all hyper and crazy like cnn gets.


----------



## TG

cdell said:


> I think some of the guards are armed, it sounds like the Sergeant at arms shot one of the terrorists.


The security guards that admit people into the building, check bags, ID's and ask questions are not armed, there was probably 1-2 armed people at the right place at the right time but almost always, no one is armed.


----------



## TG

cdell said:


> I'm no fan of the CBC but I've been listening to them on the radio and I am impressed how they are reporting on it calmly and not all hyper and crazy like cnn gets.


Agreed, CBC radio is very cool and collected when reporting news, nothing like CNN, I turn them on quite often.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Been watching CBC news,sorry to hear of these attacks to our Canadian friends.we are all in this together.I hate to see this happening on our continent.















---SEE BELOW!------


----------



## Mish

:shock:
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Kahlan

This is horrible. Makes me so sad and puts my bad days into perspective. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## casual

Canadian police have a name of the shooter that was killed and has given it to the FBI to help figure out who exactly it is and if there are any connections.


----------



## TG

Could be related&#8230;
Malala's honorary citizenship ceremony cancelled: PMO | Toronto Star


----------



## Smitty901

This how the Muslims work, you hit those that work with the US. You make it costly for them to support the US. They turn tail and run the US is left standing alone.
Then you attack the US. Muslims are Evil butchers, that does not mean they are not smart. They know what they are doing.


----------



## mcangus

Consider how there are far fewer people in Canada compared to the USA, you can google it but I remember it is like 1/4 the population of the USA.
Consider how many ISIS related attacks there been recently(this is ISIS, don't care where the person was born or if the person did not go to the Middle east)
Consider how Canada is far more liberal than the USA(don't get mad it is true, not saying it is good or bad, but lets face it, you guys are more politically correct)
I think Canada is really screwed


----------



## Will2

There is no way to know but the gunman was attributed to wearing a palistian Jihadist shemagh. however this is the same type of shemagh that is widely available online. hey its actually funny the relative type he was wearing was one that I lost myself in Thunder Bay last winter but but I recently repurchased and havnt actually received yet. They are a really useful piece of clothing. The likely cause will be war with the Islamic State and maybe new laws being introduced that allow anonymous and secret testimony by intelligence sources to be used in trials against people without the ability to cross examine. There is also a lot of racism against muslims that causes fallout. Since he's dead we won't know.How to: Tie a Shemagh (Afghan Scarf): http://youtu.be/8jH_Fn62I-U


clear though that the goal was to carry out attacks directed against the military and political leadership of Canada as opposed to general civilians as bystanders were not shot at even though a clear opportunity existed.

both points that occured were likely premeditated.

I would say this was definitely a premediyated attack and the full potentials were not exercised due to the nature of it being targeted against the institutions as opposed to the public


----------



## bigwheel

The killings in Canada can be directly attributed to the commie liberal PC idiots who run the place. It's coming here. Stay locked and loaded.


----------



## Will2

the Liberals arnt in power right now
that's next year

and the pincos aint commie anymore and it's actually corporatists


----------



## The Bear Of Canada

2 days after a soldier was struck in a hit and run in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Canada is far from being in trouble. Our Intel knew something was going to happen and this attacker had their passport stripped so they couldnt leave the country. And become someone elses problem. And our military a young man lost his life for this. We have a watch list and we have others that are under surveilence. This gunman was 10 meters from our Prime Minister. And here we stand united and not quaking in our boots outraged at the cause and saddened by the loss. But we will never ever reduce ourselves to militant state tactics and TSA pat downs. We will as a people remain free and strong and live with no fear in our hearts. Hats off to our LEOs and military for fast decisive action protecting the innocent and removing the threat.


----------



## bigwheel

Send them to Texas. We are ready for the Cowboy and Muslim thing.


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> So this was an islamic terrorist attack? The details are unclear.


Citing confidential sources, the Globe and Mail reported Tuesday that Mr. Bibeau was a "high-risk traveller" whose passport had been seized to prevent him from travelling abroad to join ISIS fighters in Iraq or Syria.

On Tuesday, the RCMP confirmed that Martin Rouleau, the man accused of running over two Canadian Forces soldiers in Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, had been one of 90 suspects under similar observation.

Spook mk


----------



## bigdogbuc

If it's any consolation, OUR president calls it terrorism there. Here, it's a simple matter of workplace violence.


----------



## Zed

hypocrisy of sickular politicians,
and impotent, indecisive mindset under the guise of multiculturalism and psuedo-equality
is the reason, radicalization is on grow


----------



## TG

Canadian Prime Minister is a conservative Christian who is currently helping US bomb ISIS.


----------



## Jeep

Tac Canuck, your not as free and secure as you think. If its here in the states its a matter of time before Canada is run dry


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> TG
> Is it true that some Canadian Law Enforcement do not carry firearms?


All the CA law enforcement that I have ever seen in Ottawa are decked out in hard-core tacticool. Even the beat cops look like something out of Terminator. Ottawa is a great town. It is sad to see something like this happen there.

Plus it has to be doubly hard being right across the river from all of the French Canadians. I imagine the Frenchies are following the cops and the gunman around trying to surrender.


----------



## Camel923

Looks like Canada and the US are joined at the hip. I wish it was for something positive.


----------



## paraquack

My prayers go out to the families of the service men.


----------



## cdell

Camel923 said:


> Looks like Canada and the US are joined at the hip. I wish it was for something positive.


We were joined at the hip long before this. Look at the financial, telecommunication, automotive, and transportation networks/ industries, as well as our defense is also very integrated. It would be almost impossible to actually separate Canada and the US in any meaningful way. We are stronger united.

On a side note I saw this on facebook last night and it made me smile. 
View attachment 7358


----------



## mcangus

Saw a clip of Canada's parliament(which I believe is similar to the Congress in the USA). One person who looked like a member of parliament had a turban on. I was surprised. I guess Canada probably has more elected Muslim leaders than the USA, I actually can't name one elected person in the USA that is Muslim.

In before "Obama" "Obola" "Obo" "Ola" etc


----------



## TG

mcangus said:


> Saw a clip of Canada's parliament(which I believe is similar to the Congress in the USA). One person who looked like a member of parliament had a turban on. I was surprised. I guess Canada probably has more elected Muslim leaders than the USA, I actually can't name one elected person in the USA that is Muslim.
> 
> In before "Obama" "Obola" "Obo" "Ola" etc


The man wearing a blue turban is a Sikh (member of conservative party), not a muslim, huge difference. After 9/11, many Sikhs were brutalized in US because people couldn't tell the difference.
http://www.topnews.in/law/sikh-mps-bill-gets-national-holocaust-monument-canada-241848


----------



## Dalarast

TorontoGal said:


> The man wearing a blue turban is a Sikh (member of conservative party), not a muslim, huge difference. After 9/11, many Sikhs were brutalized in US because people couldn't tell the difference.
> Sikh MP's bill gets National Holocaust Monument for Canada | TopNews


To add to that the Sikh's actually have a huge historical rift with Muslims; but share many customs (basically an easy way to say is that they are a combination of Hindu and Muslim); but they don't worship Allah or recognize Mohammad as the prophet... they also don't follow the Quran.

While in the chow hall I caught either fox or cnn and the headline read: "Can the threat from Canada spill over to the U.S." (or something down those lines) and all I could think of... isn't this reversed? The truth is that any western nation or idea that does not agree with these loonies are going to be considered fair game. Be it a Parliament, Court House, or a manufacture plant in the mid-west.... we're the enemies to a lot of them be it someone who serves in the military or granny liberal flag burning welfare recipient.....


----------



## keith9365

I think it's interresting that in Canada the Parliment's Sgt. at arms walks up and blows the bastard away, comes back to work the next day like nothing happened and receives a standing ovation. Here he would be put on leave while there was an investigation as to whether he violated the subjects rights or used excessive force. Then lawyers would line up with the family to sue while gun control is debated!


----------



## TG

Canada is not as bad as you thought, eh?


----------



## keith9365

TorontoGal said:


> Canada is not as bad as you thought, eh?


I would love to see it some day....


----------



## TG

keith9365 said:


> I would love to see it some day....


Canada is my adopted country, I have seen a lot of it but the most beautiful place is Newfoundland, the people are very sweet and gracious. Newfoundland locals took in many Americans during 9/11, took care of them for days, fed them and offered them their homes, clothes, everything... Look up Gander, Newfoundland and read about stranded airplane passengers


----------



## Dalarast

TorontoGal said:


> Canada is not as bad as you thought, eh?


You quiet and stop spreading your Maple Syrup Bacon propaganda


----------



## TG

Dalarast said:


> You quiet and stop spreading your Maple Syrup Bacon propaganda
> 
> View attachment 7360


I don't touch bacon


----------



## Inor

mcangus said:


> Saw a clip of Canada's parliament(which I believe is similar to the Congress in the USA). One person who looked like a member of parliament had a turban on. I was surprised. I guess Canada probably has more elected Muslim leaders than the USA, I actually can't name one elected person in the USA that is Muslim.
> 
> In before "Obama" "Obola" "Obo" "Ola" etc


Keith Ellison - Congressman from Minneapolis is a Muslim and crazy left socialist.


----------



## Inor

TorontoGal said:


> Canada is my adopted country, I have seen a lot of it but the most beautiful place is Newfoundland, the people are very sweet and gracious. Newfoundland locals took in many Americans during 9/11, took care of them for days, fed them and offered them their homes, clothes, everything... Look up Gander, Newfoundland and read about stranded airplane passengers


I have traveled most of Canada and like it a lot. I have not yet been to Newfoundland, but I thought Cape Breton Island in Nova Scotia was absolutely gorgeous. No offense intended, but I do not care for Toronto. It is just like a big American city and I hate all of those too. I also do not care for Montreal (except for the Old City).

As I have said here more than once, Ottawa is about the downtown in any country, that I have come close to liking. It is small enough to be able to navigate easily walking. Plus there are a LOT of cool things to do - great food, good places for live music, etc. I LOVE when I have to go there during their Winterlude celebration - a two or three week event in February or March. They plow the snow off the canal and you can rent skates. They have an area about 15 miles long that you can skate! There are warming shacks set up about every quarter mile and the whole thing is lined with food shacks. It is freakin' great times!

The big rodeo in Calgary is also worth seeing.

All in all, I like Canada, but could never live there. Their gun laws and especially their "hate speech" laws are not good at all.


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> I have traveled most of Canada and like it a lot. I have not yet been to Newfoundland, but I thought Cape Breton Island in Nova Scotia was absolutely gorgeous. No offense intended, but I do not care for Toronto. It is just like a big American city and I hate all of those too. I also do not care for Montreal (except for the Old City).
> 
> As I have said here more than once, Ottawa is about the downtown in any country, that I have come close to liking. It is small enough to be able to navigate easily walking. Plus there are a LOT of cool things to do - great food, good places for live music, etc. I LOVE when I have to go there during their Winterlude celebration - a two or three week event in February or March. They plow the snow off the canal and you can rent skates. They have an area about 15 miles long that you can skate! There are warming shacks set up about every quarter mile and the whole thing is lined with food shacks. It is freakin' great times!
> 
> The big rodeo in Calgary is also worth seeing.
> 
> All in all, I like Canada, but could never live there. Their gun laws and especially their "hate speech" laws are not good at all.


Ditto that! The Calgary Stampede is on my bucket list! Montreal Old City is great. Quebec City on New Years Eve is fabulous. Banff is a sight to see and Lake of The Woods Ontario has given up more fish to me than most of the lower 48. No US Southerner likes hockey more than Mrs Slippy and I...But PC will bring down Oh Canada!


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> Ditto that! The Calgary Stampede is on my bucket list! Montreal Old City is great. Quebec City on New Years Eve is fabulous. Banff is a sight to see and Lake of The Woods Ontario has given up more fish to me than most of the lower 48. No US Southerner likes hockey more than Mrs Slippy and I...But PC will bring down Oh Canada!


I am glad you mentioned hockey or I would have forgotten. If you like hockey, you have not lived until you have seen the Habs play the Senators live. That is another reason to visit Ottawa.


----------



## jro1

Slippy said:


> Ditto that! The Calgary Stampede is on my bucket list! Montreal Old City is great. Quebec City on New Years Eve is fabulous. Banff is a sight to see and Lake of The Woods Ontario has given up more fish to me than most of the lower 48. No US Southerner likes hockey more than Mrs Slippy and I...But PC will bring down Oh Canada!


PC's aren't doing too bad of a job, it's the Liberal Trudeau who will finally topple this country!


----------



## jro1

Battle of Alberta, Edmonton vs Calgary!!! you want to see ******** go crazy!


----------



## Smitty901

TorontoGal said:


> No, the soldier that was killed was "patrolling" the monument of the unknown soldier, his gun had no bullets in it, it's a symbolic patrol. All law enforcement carry guns.


 The people need to be armed. LEO is seldom on sight when they are needed.


----------



## TG

jro1 said:


> PC's aren't doing too bad of a job, it's the Liberal Trudeau who will finally topple this country!


I can't stand Trudeau


----------



## jro1

TorontoGal said:


> I can't stand Trudeau


get used to him! it's inevitable, he will win the vote from dope smoking hippies! he will legalize pot and then take our guns away!


----------



## TG

jro1 said:


> get used to him! it's inevitable, he will win the vote from dope smoking hippies! he will legalize pot and then take our guns away!


Not so simple! If he wins, currently strong Canadian economy will go to hell, the most important thing! I respect our current prime minister, he is an economist, conservative and the only politician who is actually qualified for the job. Strong economy comes first and you can't have that with a liberal government. Ugh... Don't get me started.


----------



## jro1

TorontoGal said:


> Not so simple! If he wins, currently strong Canadian economy will go to hell, the most important thing! I respect our current prime minister, he is an economist, conservative and the only politician who is actually qualified for the job. Strong economy comes first and you can't have that with a liberal government. Ugh... Don't get me started.


Yup! they ****ed B.C. while everyone in BC is struggling to make ends meet, the liberals are sipping fine champagne and eating caviar!


----------



## jro1

the only people voting liberal in BC are the hippies, the artists and the business owners in Hongcouver!! they did it too them selves really!


----------



## TG

I really need more conservative people in my circle of friends. I get those frozen in terror stares when I open my mouth about Canada's political leadership and my personal political views, they think I'm absolutely mental when I say that healthy economy comes first.
I'm trying to keep quiet about my libertarian tendencies.. ugh


----------



## cdell

TorontoGal said:


> I really need more conservative people in my circle of friends. I get those frozen in terror stares when I open my mouth about Canada's political leadership and my personal political views, they think I'm absolutely mental when I say that healthy economy comes first.
> I'm trying to keep quiet about my libertarian tendencies.. ugh


I think you need to move west. Pretty well everyone I know out here would love to beat the shit out of turdo. I think/hope his response to all of this is going to bite him in the ass hard, even the globe and mail had pretty harsh words about him the other day when they were debating sending fighter planes to Iraq. Hopefully some of his shinyness is starting to wear off.


----------



## Denton

The most angering part of this was the murder of the honor guard soldier at the war memorial. Cowardly.


----------

